# Here are a few pics of my latest redfish pic...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I hope you enjoy them as much as I did creating t...Vic


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

sweet!!!!


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*red*

Another good un...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My wife's uncle did some entarja (in-tar-juh) work for awhile. Really fantastic looking stuff.

Great job!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great as always.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice work...Great job


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Goodness, how many reds have I caught on shrimp? Your artistry brings back so many memories. Thanks


----------

